# Better Gas Mileage?



## THXdts (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 2001 Nissan Frontier Desert Runner. I was wondering about some things that could improve my gas mileage?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

THXdts said:


> I have a 2001 Nissan Frontier Desert Runner. I was wondering about some things that could improve my gas mileage?


There are lots of threads on this topic that should show up with a_ Search_.

But...


Non-aggressive driving style
Obey speed limits (I've read .1 MPG lost for every 1 MPH over 55)
Properly tuned up vehicle (e.g., ignition components, filters, PCV and EGR valves, etc.).
Lighter weight wheel & tire combination.
Less restrictive exhaust & intake.
Electric versus clutch driven cooling fan.
Synthetic fluids.
Experiment with higher octane fuel (although any MPG gain may not be worth the extra cost).
Tonneau cover (I don't think that affected my MPG noticeably; I think I've read MPG increases in tenths of a MPG for this one.)
Air dam (I haven't done it yet, but I think it's affect is supposed to be minimal also and I guess removable would be wise for DR & 4x4).
Cruise control.

... just some things I've read and heard about. Assuming nothing outrageous in tire/wheel size and a well maintained vehicle, I think the first two are the most helpful.


----------



## GAsouthern1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Try getting a upgrade in air intake such as the K&N version, I saw a significant improvement once I installed it on my 2000 Frontier V6, but its about a $250 unit.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

What about that tornado or cyclone or whatever it's called? The one that fits into your air intake tube. Because of it's design is supposed to create a vortex of air in the combustion chamber. Sounds a little far fetched to me but you might want to look into that.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

ERBell said:


> What about that tornado or cyclone or whatever it's called? The one that fits into your air intake tube. Because of it's design is supposed to create a vortex of air in the combustion chamber. Sounds a little far fetched to me but you might want to look into that.


The intake vortex generators are worthless. I experienced an increase of 1 to 2 mpg on my 2001 king cab 2WD automatic when I added a hard tonneau cover. I wanted the lockable bed cover so the gas mileage was a bonus. Other than that the biggest improvement is relatively conservative driving (although I would not recommend maintaining 55 mph on a 75 mph highway) and good maintenance (e.g. tire pressures).

Steve


----------



## THXdts (Nov 5, 2006)

azrocketman said:


> The intake vortex generators are worthless. I experienced an increase of 1 to 2 mpg on my 2001 king cab 2WD automatic when I added a hard tonneau cover. I wanted the lockable bed cover so the gas mileage was a bonus. Other than that the biggest improvement is relatively conservative driving (although I would not recommend maintaining 55 mph on a 75 mph highway) and good maintenance (e.g. tire pressures).
> 
> Steve


Yeah, they are worthless.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a soft top on my 2005 and the mpg has gone up by about 2. I have also changed my driving habits as much as possible.

- No quick starts off the line (ie green lights and such)
- Coast alot, I usually give gas going down a hill and build up speed and then coast up the next hll (the engine works harder to move you up)
- I coast to stops when I can, this is great on the back roads since no one is right behind me.
- Obey the speed limits. You will be amazed how well this one works.

Other than that, proper maintenance is the most inportant. Dont by the vortex thing or anything like it. You have a truck so its not going to get the mpg that a car gets but dont waste money on bogus inventions.


----------



## THXdts (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

try using BP gas. i noticed about 1-2 mpg using it rather then citgo gas.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My favorite is running higher than factory tire pressures. I buy tires that max out at around 45 psi on the sidewall and run them at that. It gives me a 1-2 mpg boost. I can tell when they are getting low by a reduction in fuel mileage, I run full to empty on every tank with the trip odometer to monitor it.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

THXdts said:


> Anyone else have any other ideas?



Numerically lower gear set
Turbocharger
Diesel engine


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

lower gears??? would that make the engine spin faster?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

dflw_99 said:


> lower gears??? would that make the engine spin faster?


Jerry said lower "numerical" gears e.g. a 3.00:1 rear versus a 4.00:1 rear. This is often referred to as a "higher" gear ratio. Of course, the payback from the gas milage savings from any of his suggestions would probably take too long to be worthwhile. Also, depending on how the truck is used, the lower numerical rear may cause the engine to labor too much and not get much of a milage increase.

Steve


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I consistantly get 2 to 3 mpg more on my truck than my wife does when she drives it. The thing that helps me most is to always look ahead. Watch the traffic and the signal lights. If you see you are going to have to stop for either a ahead just slow down and try to time it so the situation will clear itself by the time you arrive.

I also drive with a very light foot to get up to speed. If you have a 4X4 you are at a disadvantage to those of us with the 4X2's. It is hard to overcome the gearing difference
between the two. Oversize tires will hurt you also.

OkieScot


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

OK I SEE NOW, WELL I AGREE NOW 

BUT LIKE SAID EAIRLY ITS PROBABLY NOT GOING TO HELP YOU IN SAVING MONEY THO


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Two of the biggest factors both mentioned previously were observing speed limits and tire pressure. Speeds over 55mph cause more horse power and fuel to be consumed due to wind resistance. Tire pressure equates to rolling resistance. Personal driving habits are factors too. Then there's always the big saver, public transportation.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Acceleration & cruising speed. The two biggest factors (IMO) with results in one tankful, all else being the same.


----------



## THXdts (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a hard tonneau cover but not sure if it's worth putting on.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

THXdts said:


> I have a hard tonneau cover but not sure if it's worth putting on.


Some say it works, try it both ways and keep a detailed log of your mileage. See if there really is any difference.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

THXdts said:


> I have a hard tonneau cover but not sure if it's worth putting on.


I read on one of those fuel saving Web sites once that a tonneau cover is supposed to be good for .1 to .2 MPG. That's not really _worth it _if you consider how long it would take to recoup the cost of the tonneau.

But, I like mine for several reasons:

(1) as stated, theoretically I save gas (even a small amount makes me feel good)
(2) I think it is a nice "finishing touch" look to the truck
(3) it protects stuff I put in the bed (luggage on trips for example) from the elements
(4) it lets me use my rear sliding window (without it, too much crap from the bed got blown into the cab)


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

jerryp58 said:


> I read on one of those fuel saving Web sites once that a tonneau cover is supposed to be good for .1 to .2 MPG. That's not really _worth it _if you consider how long it would take to recoup the cost of the tonneau.
> 
> But, I like mine for several reasons:
> 
> ...


Being that he already has a tonneau, he might as well try it. But I agree with you about recouping the cost of buying one for fuel mileage, unless you have a need for one.


----------

